
The next wave in higher education - jensbackbom
http://www.jensbackbom.com/2020/07/15/the-next-wave-in-higher-education/
======
zeveb
Yipes, the future is now. I wonder what this will do to opinion journalism and
society.

Is it possible to have too many ideas? Will we get tied up trying to decide
between too many options?

------
uberman
If you take the time to read this article, read it all the way to the end. It
is not what it might seem to be at first glance.

Though the title is about higher education, there are is a clear tech tie in.

